# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΧΑΝΑΧ KAI ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΕΡΓΙΕΣ

## XRISTOS2612

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ,ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΧΑΝΑΧ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΙΕΣ?ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΤΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΙΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## kosto30

δεν πιστευω να σε ηρεμει να σε νυσταζει να σε χαλαρωενει και να το θεωρεις παρενεργειες......εσυ τι νιωθεις??δεν θυμαμαι παντως κατι το ενοχλητικο

----------


## jimi25

χρήστο έχεις ξεκινήσει να το καταπίνεις και να σου κάνει κάποιες παρενέργειες ή σκέφτεσαι να το ξεκινήσεις και φοβάσαι?σίγουρα το υγιέστερο είναι να μη το έχεις ανάγκη καθόλου και να την παλεύεις με την πάρτη σου,στη περίπτωση τώρα που είναι ανάγκη να το πάρεις με τη σωστή χρήση και με τη καθοδήγηση του γιατρού βοηθάε, εμένα δε μου έχει παρουσιάσει κάποια σοβαρή παρενέργεια,αλλά με τη συχνή μακροχρόνια χρήση προκαλεί εθισμό αυτό ειναι σίγουρο...
Τώρα αν διαβάσεις τις παρενέργειες από τις οδηγίες χρήσης λέει της παναγιάς τα μάτια μέσα...σε αυτό δεν ξέρω τι να απαντήσω

----------


## XRISTOS2612

το περνω εδω και 3 ημερες 0,258*3 φορεσ την ημερα,περνω και seropran 1 την ημερα αλλα ειμαι χειροτερα.αντι να λιγοστεψει το αγχοσ εχει αυξιθει, ασε που κοιμαμαι με τισ ωρες

----------


## XRISTOS2612

και μου εχουνε ξαναερθει οι ζαλαδεσ,σα ζομπι νιοθω ωρεσ ωρεσ

----------


## antonis-wolf

Οι πολλές ώρες ύπνου, ίσως να ειναι μια φυσιολογική απορρύθμιση του οργανισμού, αν αυτός ήταν παρθένος. Προσωπικά εμένα μου έτυχε το αντίθετο, όταν τα είχα ξεκινήσει κοιμόμουν 1-2 ώρες την ημέρα... και αυτό διήρκησε 5-6 ημέρες!!! Το περίεργο ήταν πως δεν ένιωθα πτώμα και ούτε είχα εξωτερικές ή εσωτερικές αλλαγές απ\'την έλλειψη του ύπνου.
Το αντιμετώπισα με την λήψη ενός ακόμη φαρμάκου που βοήθησε τον φυσικό ύπνο. Μην ανησυχείς πάντως. Η αρχή με τα φάρμακα συνήθως είναι αρκετά δύσκολη μέχρι να τα συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός σου. Δώσε λιγάκι χρόνο μέχρι να τα δεχθέι ο οργανισμός και να δείξουν τα αποτελέσματα τους. Συνήθως αυτό συνεπάγεται γύρω στις 2-3 εβδομάδες μέχρι να δεις ουσιαστικά αποτελεσματα.
Συμβουλέψου τον γιατρό σου κι αυτός θα μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει ή να σε συμβουλέψει στη περίπτωση σου.

----------


## kosto30

min anisyxeis upomoni mexri na drasei to seropram kai gw stin arxi xalia imouna....

----------


## XRISTOS2612

περνατε και εσεισ την ιδια αγωγη?xanax 0,25*e kai seropram των 20 ενα την ημερα?

----------


## kosto30

egw xanax kai cipralex to 20 paromoia katigoria

----------


## XRISTOS2612

> _Originally posted by kosto30_
> egw xanax kai cipralex to 20 paromoia katigoria


και εχεισ δει αποτελεσματα κοστο?ειχεσ τιποτα παρενεργιεσ?

----------


## IASWN

Και εγω περνω entact 20 mg, και μισο χαπακι xanax 0,25, την ημερα οταν ειμαι αγχωμενος, και μετα απο 20 λεπτα ηρεμω. Στην αρχη νυσταζα, αλλα τωρα δεν εχω καμμια παρενεργεια απο το xanx. Απλα μην κανεις καταχρηση, περνωντας πολλες φορες την ημερα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα. Μια λογικη χρηση, βοηθαει, Συζητησε το με τον γιατρο σου.

----------


## Agia

γεια σας,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κ εγω κατι γιατι ο γιατρος μου λειπει διακοπες!

Πιο παλια μου ειχε πει οταν νιωθω χαλια να περνω ενα xanax! Αλλα τον τελευτεο καιρο δεν τη παλευω! Και θα ηθελα να τα αρχισω κανονικα για λιγο καιρο και δεν ξερω ποσα να περνω τη μερα! Μου εδωσε τα 0.25 αλλα αυτες τις μερες επειδη φοβαμαι να τα παρω επερνα μισο το πρωι και μισο το βραδυ!

Για ποσο καιρο μπορω να περνω,εσεις που ξερετε? Περναω μια διαταραχη ανχους με ψυχοσωματικους πονους και δισφορια στο θωρακα και ταχικαρδιες μερικες φορες!

Επισεις καποιος μου ειπε οτι τα xanax επιδινωνουν τη φαση του ανχους.Ισχυει αυτο;;;

Υπαρχει περιπτωση αυτα τα χαπια να κανουν στον οργανισμο μου κατι αλλο; διλαδη ταχυκαρδιες η το οτιδηποτε;;;
Εχω ενα κολημα με τα χαπια και αν δεν ειμαι σιγουρη φοβαμαι πολυ οτι κατι κακο θα μου συμβει!

Οποιος εχει την ευγενικη καλοσυνη να μου απαντησει....Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Χάιντι

Τo xanax προκαλεί: 

-αλλεργική αντίδραση (δυσκολία στην αναπνοή, πρήξιμο στα χείλη, πρόσωπο ή γλώσσα) 
-κιτρίνισμα στα μάτια ή στο δέρμα 
-έλκη στο στόμα ή το λαιμό 
-εξάνθημα 
-γυναικομαστία ή γαλακτόρροια 
-ψευδαισθήσεις ή σοβαρή σύγχυση ή 
-αλλαγές στην όραση. 
* Άλλες λιγότερο σοβαρές παρενέργειες είναι πιο πιθανό να προκύψουν. Συνεχίστε να παίρνετε αλπραζολάμη και συμβουλευτείτε το γιατρό σας αν έχετε: 
-νωθρότητα, ζάλη ή αστάθεια 
-κατάθλιψη 
-ναυτία, έμετο, διάρροια, ή δυσκοιλιότητα 
-αύξηση ηπατικών ενζύμων 
-δυσκολία στην ούρηση 
-έντονα όνειρα 
-κεφαλαλγία 
-ξηροστομία 
-μειωμένη σεξουαλική ορμή ή 
-αλλαγές στη συμπεριφορά. 
* Άλλες παρενέργειες από τις εδώ αναφερόμενες μπορεί επίσης να προκύψουν. Συμβουλευτείτε το γιατρό σας για κάθε σύμπτωμα που σας φαίνεται ασυνήθιστο ή είναι ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικό.

http://web4health.info/gr/answers/bio-alpr-sidef.htm

----------


## Agia

Μαλιστα...λογικα αυτα θα ειναι καποιες παρενεργειες που προκαλουν τα xanax σε ατομα που τα παιρνουν πολλα χρονια και σε αυξιμενες δοσεις να υποθεσω;

----------


## Agia

Παιδια εχετε παρει ποτε μισο xanax;

Δηλαδη αν εχετε το 0.25,και εχετε παρει μισο. Σας πιανει? Δηλαδη σας ηρεμει? Επειδη ειναι μικρη δοση...Ξερει να μου καποιος;

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by Agia_
> Παιδια εχετε παρει ποτε μισο xanax;
> 
> Δηλαδη αν εχετε το 0.25,και εχετε παρει μισο. Σας πιανει? Δηλαδη σας ηρεμει? Επειδη ειναι μικρη δοση...Ξερει να μου καποιος;


Είμαι χρόνιος χρήστης ηρεμηστικών.
Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι η δόση εξαρτάται και από το σωματικό σου βάρος.
,25 είναι σχετικά μικρή δόση.
Το θέμα με αυτούς του διαβόλους έιναι ότι προκαλούν ψυχολογική εξάρτηση και μπορέι να φτάσεις σε κάποιο σημείο να μην μπορέις να λειτουργήσεις χωρίς αυτό.
Σε μια τέτοια φάση είμαι και εγώ τώρα.

----------


## VasilisA

Παίρνω xanax εδώ και πολύ καιρό και το έκοψα πριν από 9 μέρες..
Το έκανα απότομα χωρίς περίοδο προσαρμογής…
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχω αρκετά μεγάλο πρόβλημα…
Νιώθω το κεφάλι μου λες και ζυγίζει 100 κιλά.
Έχω ζαλάδες και λίγο ανησυχία αλλά αυτή αρχίζει και με εγκαταλείπει σιγά σιγά…
Δυστυχώς πρόκειται για ένα πολύ καλό φάρμακο ωστόσο είναι από τα πλέον εθιστικα 
Θα έλεγα ότι τα συμπτώματα είναι πολύ χειρότερα από όταν είχα κόψει το entact που είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό..
Φαίνεται πως τα φάρμακα μας βοηθούν πάρα πολύ ωστόσο μας περνάν σε μια άλλη φάση όσον αφορά την σωματική μας λειτουργία και το πώς το σώμα μας προσπαθεί τελικά να απαλλαγεί από όλες αυτές τις ουσίες που για πολύ καιρό τις είχε υπό την ανοχή του 
Έχω ξεκινήσει διατροφή βεβαίως και ελπίζω να βοηθήσω αρκετά ώστε να ξεπεράσω όλα τα φάρμακα που με είχαν καταβάλει πραγματικά περίπου για 5 χρόνια…

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by XRISTOS2612_
> περνατε και εσεισ την ιδια αγωγη?xanax 0,25*e kai seropram των 20 ενα την ημερα?


0,25 χ 3 φορές τη μέρα σημαίνει η μερήσια δόση 0,75. Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι αρκετά μεγάλη ειδικά για οργανισμό που δεν έχει ξαναπάρει ηρεμιστικό. Φυσικό είναι να κοιμάσαι συνέχεια, ειδικά αν προσθέσουμε τη συνολική κούραση της ψυχολογίας του προηγούμενου διαστήματος.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by John11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by XRISTOS2612_
> περνατε και εσεισ την ιδια αγωγη?xanax 0,25*e kai seropram των 20 ενα την ημερα?
> 
> 
> 0,25 χ 3 φορές τη μέρα σημαίνει η μερήσια δόση 0,75. Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι αρκετά μεγάλη ειδικά για οργανισμό που δεν έχει ξαναπάρει ηρεμιστικό. Φυσικό είναι να κοιμάσαι συνέχεια, ειδικά αν προσθέσουμε τη συνολική κούραση της ψυχολογίας του προηγούμενου διαστήματος.


εχθές ήμουνα στον γιατρό μου.
τον ρώτησα για την δόση που πέρνω εγώ (0,5 - 1 mg) ημερησίως.
μου είπε τα εξής για τα κιλά μου (περίπου 100) η δόση αυτή είναι καθαρά ψυχολογική και δεν ενεργέι πραγματικά στον σώμα μου.
επίσης μου είπε ότι τα φάρμακα αυτά αναπτύσουν αντόχη στον οργανισμό και από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν κάνουν την δουλειά τους σε σωματικό πάντα επίπεδο.
φυσικά ότι αναφέρω έχει να κάνει με εμένα και μόνο και φυσικά δεν αποτελεί κανόνα.
κάθε σώμα και κάθε ψυχή αντιδρά διαφορετικά.

----------

